# suenan (sonar + adjetivo)



## Yang Noir

necesito escribir: "la pronunciación suena parecida" o bien "se pronuncian parecido". Cómo sería?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*La prononciation ressemble a...*


----------



## cooladilla

Salut,

Comment diriez vous en français?

"suena más natural (al oído) si usamos la primera frase en lugar de la segunda..."

Merci d'avance!


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

_Cela deviendrait plus naturel si l'on..._

Juste une proposition.

Bonne soirée !


swift


----------



## Cenimurcia

Hola: 
autres propositions : "_cela fait plus naturel / cela semble plus naturel / c'est plus naturel_"

PS: pourquoi le conditionnel, Swift?


----------



## remito

Ca sonne mieux


----------



## cooladilla

Merci à tous!


----------



## Cenimurcia

attention, à mon humble avis, "ça sonne mieux" est un hispanisme


----------



## poorBear

Il semble plus naturel de
Il parait plus naturel de
Ça sonne mieux (Je l'utiliserais plus à l'oral).


----------



## cooladilla

Merci beaucoup, poorBear!
C'est exactement ce que je cherchais!


----------



## poorBear

cooladilla said:


> Merci beaucoup, poorBear!
> C'est exactement ce que je cherchais!


 
De nada.


----------



## swift

Cenimurcia said:


> pourquoi le conditionnel, Swift?


C'est un automatisme ; j'emploie le conditionnel pour être poli. 



poorBear said:


> Il semble plus naturel de
> Il paraît plus naturel de



Les propositions de PoorBear sont très bonnes. Et celles de Ceni aussi.


----------



## poorBear

swift said:


> C'est un automatisme ; j'emploie le conditionnel pour être poli.
> 
> 
> 
> Les propositions de PoorBear sont très bonnes. Et celles de Ceni aussi.


 
Merci Swift.


----------



## Paquita

Cenimurcia said:


> attention, à mon humble avis, "ça sonne mieux" est un hispanisme



Pas vraiment !!!


> *β)* [Suivi d'un adv. qualitatif; le suj. désigne un mot, une appellation, une prop.]     _Sonner bien (à l'oreille)_. Être agréable à l'ouïe, harmonieux, bien choisi. _Sonner mal (à l'oreille)_. Être désagréable à l'ouïe.



CNRTL


----------



## ChocolatHada

Salut!
Je voudrais dire, quand je ne suis pas süre si j'ai bien écrit quelque chose en français, "me suena mal", ou "me suena raro". J'ai trouvé l'expression "ça a l'air bizarre", mais mon problème n'est pas seulement le verbe, mais aussi le "me": c'est pour moi que la phrase "suena mal". 
Ma proposition: "je le trouve bizarre".
Merci à tous, et je m'excuse si je comets beaucoup de fautes!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Je trouve que quelque chose cloche / que ça cloche 
- la phrase me paraît bancale

Seguro que hay más, espera otras ideas.

Au reovir, hasta luego


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci beaucoup. Je viens de trouver l'expression "ça cloche / il y a quelque chose qui cloche", et elle me semble très précise. 
http://www.rfi.fr/lffr/articles/124/article_3612.asp
Je doute de la deuxième proposition, parce qu'il y a des fois où c'est un mot qui "cloche" (et non une phrase). Je ne sais pas si on peut dire: "le mot me paraît bancal".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


ChocolatHada said:


> Je ne sais pas si on peut dire: "le mot me paraît bancal".


Je ne le dirais pas, en effet. Pour un seul mot je dirais :
- Le mot ne cadre pas avec le reste de la phrase.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

